# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  29.6. Tauplitz !!

## pagey

am 28.06. is jo parschluag, hab vor am näxten tag, also sonntag dann weiter zu fahren auf die tauplitz zum trainieren  denn von parschluag wärs nur mehr der halbe weg für mich dorthin !

sonst noch wer dabei ? 

@monstergap : wie siehts denn aus auf der tauplitz, lift soll ja angeblich ab 28.06. gehen, machts sinn schon am 29. hinzufahren oder ned ?

----------


## jevgeny

ich komm auch mit

----------


## BoB

genau des hob i a vorghobt

----------


## pagey

und ich dachte nur ich wär sooo schlau

----------


## Martix

wenns gabelmäßig hinhaut wär ich auch dabeist

----------


## Marco

jo, bin evtl a dabei...

----------


## eAsY

Na daun bin i a dabei...

----------


## pagey

oje, die üblichen verdächtigen

----------


## chilifresser

i bin a dabei :Smile:

----------


## Rüdiger

Jo, hob i ma a schon dacht, wenn i so fit bin...

----------


## Old Anonym

I würd mi no erkundigen ob die offen ham!

----------


## BoB

wenn ned wird halt auf die planai gefahren, is ja gleich daneben

----------


## pagey

so is es...falls tauplitz no ned fahrbar is dann gehts auf die planai

----------


## Monstergap

Juhu... is jo mei Hausberg ...
Donn seng ma uns jo schon wieder... fesch, fesch!

----------


## Monstergap

is definitiv fahrbar, weis zwar nicht wie die Strecke beinander is, aber aufsperren tuns den Lift am 28. oiso genau 1 Tag vorher!!

----------

